# Chinese vaccine approved for human testing at virus epicentre.



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

At last some good news. Everyday we survive, we are one day closer to the solution. Don’t make bad choices because of desperation. Hopefully this vaccine is the beginning of the end.


----------



## Wild Colonial Boy (Dec 26, 2019)

And we’ll all trust a Chinese vaccine? The one positive is that you can just pay with ten cans of baby formula.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

You will when your life depends on it.


----------



## Royals (Jul 8, 2019)

WhogivesAF? said:


> You will when your life depends on it.


How about VB 6 pack vaccine??

Neil!!


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Royals said:


> How about VB 6 pack vaccine??
> 
> Neil!!


Mate, no one loves a joke and a stir more than me. Your comment is funny, but the situation isn't. Let me put this in perspective; the lives lost could be your loved ones. If we don't take this seriously and self isolate until the government can bring the situation under control.

A friend of mine told me a little while ago that he was having a great day (rideshare). Lovely guy, takes care of his 80 year old mum. I asked him if the two hundred he had made was worth his mum's life. There are enough government incentives in the pipeline that will allow us to pay our bills and survive, without risking our family's lives and our own.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

WhogivesAF? said:


> Mate, no one loves a joke and a stir more than me. Your comment is funny, but the situation isn't. Let me put this in perspective; the lives lost could be your loved ones. If we don't take this seriously and self isolate until the government can bring the situation under control.
> 
> A friend of mine told me a little while ago that he was having a great day (rideshare). Lovely guy, takes care of his 80 year old mum. I asked him if the two hundred he had made was worth his mum's life. There are enough government incentives in the pipeline that will allow us to pay our bills and survive, without risking our family's lives and our own.


Here in the USA most of the government assistance drivers won't qualify for because it sounds like they are going to base it on taxable income... Which the majority of gig workers don't earn enough (after deductions) to have any.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Here in the USA most of the government assistance drivers won't qualify for because it sounds like they are going to base it on taxable income... Which the majority of gig workers don't earn enough (after deductions) to have any.


Mate, I was one of those people who was prepared to take a risk with my life ( that's not being overly dramatic), simply because of financial pressure. However some news I got a few days ago gave me a new perspective or more appropriately a terrible appreciation of what we are about to go through. Thankfully, the Australian government has made a decision I was going to make regardless a lot easier. For those who don't have that option I feel for you. Rideshare in the current environment is like playing Russian Roulette. If you can find away not to do it, even if it means just getting bye, then don't do it.


----------



## Wild Colonial Boy (Dec 26, 2019)

Royals said:


> How about VB 6 pack vaccine??


Just what we need in times like these. When things are dour, a bit of humour puts a smile on everyone's face. We don't need to be reminded at every turn how dangerous things are, we have the media and our politicians who do a terrific job on this. What keeps us going is a little bit of sunshine amongst the dark clouds. Keep it up.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Here in the USA most of the government assistance drivers won't qualify for because it sounds like they are going to base it on taxable income... Which the majority of gig workers don't earn enough (after deductions) to have any.


I keep seeing this posted but what about drivers that pay taxes quarterly?


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

IR12 said:


> I keep seeing this posted but what about drivers that pay taxes quarterly?


You mean the ones that get almost all of it back when they file their taxes? 
That tax refund is due to over payment.

And is the same as paying little to no taxes.


----------



## nozm212 (Jul 22, 2018)

Do they administer it through bullets and batons?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

WhogivesAF? said:


> At last some good news. Everyday we survive, we are one day closer to the solution. Don't make bad choices because of desperation. Hopefully this vaccine is the beginning of the end.


Comes in 7.62X39mm cartridges. Apply directly to the forehead.


----------



## WhogivesAF? (Feb 17, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> Comes in 7.62X39mm cartridges. Apply directly to the forehead.


Yes, I heard all you yanks were buying life's essentials - guns and ammo. The aussies are out buying all the toilet paper. Talk about misplaced priorities. If you guys could shoot more of each other, the world would be a much better place. But save the last bullet for yourself.


----------



## Wild Colonial Boy (Dec 26, 2019)

So we have Chinese masks and all the other PPE that is dodgy, so now we're going to trust their vaccine? Don't make me laugh! And popular opinion is that they have understated their infections by a factor of 5 to 10. Their mobile phone accounts drop by some 21 million. Do _you _trust anything that comes out of China?


----------

